# Favorite Rod/Reel combo for bank fishing saugeyes?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Dropped a rod, reel in the water tonight, my back up rod couldn't catch a fish! Didn't even feel good in my hands.

Got me thinking what is everyone's favorite rod / reel combo spooled with what line, for bank finesse fishing with plactics, stick-baits and vibes?

Thanks for help!

Buying a new one soon, wanting saugeye experts opinions!


----------



## Mike Hartley (Sep 11, 2015)

7 foot medium light spinning rod 30 or 35 size reel spooled with 20 pound power pro and 12 floro leader. Great reel for the money is the pfluger president and for a rod I am a st croix guy but the new fenwick hmx is a really nice rod for the price.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

well i like my 6 6 Croix ultralite 6lb triline xt green for plasticks and a 6 6 st Croix lite 10lb powerpro for stick baits and blade baits


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

There was a great Saugeye thread in the "Tackle Talk" section a few years back, it was a good one. Unfortunately I can't find it.

ML Extra-Fast action 6'9's are the slam for S-eye. Every last time I've tried one i've loved it. Every last person I've known that's owned one has blown the eye's up with it.

Just bought one (Fenwick Walleye Elite Tech) last week. Paired it with a 2500 Shimano Nasci.

That said, the longer the rod, the better. 6'9 - 7'6


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Rod length would depend on where you're fishing I would say. Most banks at Indian Lake, I would be just fine with a 6'6 rod. 7'+ rods would definitely be best for casting further out.

I use a Cabelas XML rod 6'6 paired with a Pfleugar Supreme XT 2000 size and when I need to cast the distance, I use my 6'10" NRX paired with a Shimano Stradic FK 2500 size. I will have to say that with heavier lures, I prefer the Cabelas Rod because the action is much tougher whereas the NRX is just the best all around rod.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I used to preach 6'6's, but anymore man, I love those 6'9+


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I just started fishing an avid medium 6'8" extra fast and I think I'm in love. That is a great rod for blade baits and jigs 1/8 or heavier. For stickbaits it's a medium light fast for me and my eyecon does the job. Also, I used to be all 7' and longer. Recently I have noticed if it's really windy, a shorter rod will increase your feel. Keep in mind if it's much below freezing, a micro guide rod is essentially worthless. It's all opinion light weight rod good backbone after that brand length power is situational and user preference.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I use a ML st croix legend 6' 9" drop shot rig with an XF tip. I also use that on the maumee for walleye and destroy them with that. For the river I use a president and for Indian I have a Stradic FJ


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

In mainly using my stradic on a 7'med-light st.croix premier.
Loving it


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

6'6 to 7' medium lite fast action St Croix or Gloomis with a stradic 2500 reel Suffix Performance 10# set for all year rivers to lakes


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Good choices OGF members! THANX!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

7' med light/med IM6 or higher.
Shimano Spirex 1000rd. They used to come with extra spools but not now. All day 1 handed casting and easy to adjust during the fight with the rear drag. That 1000 size shimano's are perfect for bluegill-saugeye/walleye.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I have alot of nice setups but my favorite for saugeye is a 6'6 okuma combo i bought for around 50$, it has a little slower tip so im not ripping the bait away from the fish. casts great, light weight, nice set up for the money.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

like the 6'9" ml avid with the extra fast tip. 3000 symmetry with 10lb powerpro. Like seeing what line everyone uses. Thanks.


----------



## Brandon bass fishing 1 (Jan 25, 2016)

6-6 or 7 foot medium lite rod with a fast tip I like the st Croix eyecon rod you can pick it up for about 130- 140 dollars I like to pair it up with a okuma spinning reel with 6-8 pound seaguar invizx line


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

6'3" St.Croix M XF Avid series. To me this is the perfect all round rod, I have an eye-con with the same specs and love that as well. My 2 go to reels are my shimano symetre and a phlueger President limited edition. When I first started fishing for eyes I was using a 7' M fast premier but the avid blows that out of the water.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

St. Croix Legend Elite 7Ft. med. light, Shimano Symetre 1000, spooled with 10 lb. Nanofil and 8 or 10 lb. fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

6-6 med/fast G Loomis IMX and a Stradic Mgfa 2500. Spooled with 10# Fireline or Suffix and fluoro leader.


----------



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

6'6" fenwick silver hawk with a pfleuger presidential. I prefer a stiffer rod for more feeling.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Perhaps a little strange, but I use 6# Nanobraid as my line, no leader. Never loss a fish on it, as a matter of fact, I use it for all my Central Ohio fishing. Foul hooked a carp one time, fought him for like 15 mins and the line never broke. My favorite line for a couple years now.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

The newer stradic 2500 with no antireverse ? And a 6'9 black omen 13 rod , 10 lbs sufix 832 and i can dig it


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

7'3" MH Dobyns 735 with a Lews Tourney pro baitcaster. Gives me some backbone for the big girls and the occasional muskie that is almost a guarantee. It's a very sensitive rod and I can feel the distinct hit when the bait is paused as long as I don't have too much slack out. Whichever you go with I'd side with spending as much as you can for sensitivity to feel those slack line pause hits.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

BigDub007 said:


> The newer stradic 2500 with no antireverse ? And a 6'9 black omen 13 rod , 10 lbs sufix 832 and i can dig it


I second the Suffix 832, I'm in love with this line. I add an 8lb fluro leader.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> The newer stradic 2500 with no antireverse ? And a 6'9 black omen 13 rod , 10 lbs sufix 832 and i can dig it


Lol my older stradic don't have antireverse......... broke off the switch lololol opps


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

hoplovestofish said:


> St. Croix Legend Elite 7Ft. med. light, Shimano Symetre 1000, spooled with 10 lb. Nanofil and 8 or 10 lb. fluorocarbon leader.


This is my jigging rod with the CI4, excellent stick.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

fishslim said:


> 6'6 to 7' medium lite fast action St Croix or Gloomis with a stradic 2500 reel Suffix Performance 10# set for all year rivers to lakes


what color sir and do you use a leader, brand, pound etc... ?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boxingref_rick said:


> what color sir and do you use a leader, brand, pound etc... ?


Troy don't use no stinkin leaders


----------

